
Where do all the censored developers go? - yasp
https://danielpocock.com/where-do-censored-developers-go/
======
firasd
What if a lot of this culture war stuff is happening in the US because of
geographic clustering? I'm not sure why a couple hundred twitter-addicted
people from Portland/Seattle/SF get to pontificate all the time about who or
what should be allowed in 'tech', which is a giant global industry...

I appreciate the 'Awokening' in American political culture to some extent but
I've never really been comfortable with stances like, "by including X person,
you are excluding me." There's some creepiness to it I can't quite put my
finger on. Also, the more you take this to an extreme and purge everyone who
isn’t fully aligned with your thoughts and values, you’re just going to end up
in a very insular group that isn’t reflective of how things work in the
outside world.

~~~
jdnenej
American politics is incredibly toxic and counter productive. Why can't people
keep politics and productive work separate. This goes for both sides, people
need to stop sharing political rants in spaces dedicated for work and people
need to stop digging in to contributors social media pages to find something
bad.

~~~
john_moscow
>Why can't people keep politics and productive work separate.

They do. Most of the toxic political bullshit happens when you have a large
enough group of people that don't have enough productive work to engage in.

Take any profitable bootstrapped company behind a product with an actual user
base and the toxicity levels drop exponentially.

That said, in the current investment climate, toxic bullshit unfortunately
pays more than productive work.

------
StudentStuff
The journey to software freedom has been bogged down for too long by people
that drive away large chunks of potential developers & users[1].

If you want to be caustic, we won't stop you, but you can't come into
community events like LinuxFest Northwest, SeaGL & such, shit on people there
who are writing libre software, and expect us to invite you to come back.

1 - [https://www.networkworld.com/article/2988850/linux-kernel-
de...](https://www.networkworld.com/article/2988850/linux-kernel-dev-sarah-
sharp-quits-citing-brutal-communications-style.html)

~~~
michannne
I thought the idea was to keep software free, not attract as many people as
you possibly can

~~~
StudentStuff
That is my point, AGPLv3 is rarely used due to the antics of certain free
software advocates.

Ethically, there is a huge swath of developers that aligns with writing code
under libre licenses, but gets turned off when they see our community filled
with people that lash out at them needlessly.

~~~
michannne
I personally have never considered anything other than the license text when
choosing a license, and from my experience, anyone I've worked with chooses
MIT because it makes open-sourcing easier. Never have I seen anyone in the
wild discuss FSF as a reason for not choosing any GPL-class license, but maybe
I'm hanging around the wrong places.

------
mindingdata
For those of us sitting here reading this and thinking it sounds like the
ramblings of a madman writing on a public bathroom wall, can someone explain
what this is about?

~~~
twic
I clicked some links and ended up reading [1], and if anything, i understand
even less than when i started. Mollamby.

EDIT: And the author has another piece featuring none other than Debian Grand
Champion of Drama, Ian Jackson! [2]

[1]
[https://danielpocock.com/assets/mollamby.pdf](https://danielpocock.com/assets/mollamby.pdf)

[2] [https://danielpocock.com/codes-of-conduct-and-
hypocrisy/](https://danielpocock.com/codes-of-conduct-and-hypocrisy/)

------
sdan
Catch 22 just happened.

This was just "censored" by being flagged itself. Made me laugh.

~~~
dan-robertson
Why is that a catch 22?

~~~
all2
Damned if its shared, damned if it isn't.

In other words, there is no course of action for discourse (no discourse if it
isn't shared, banned if it is shared).

This may be a false dichotomy? Perhaps it could be shared elsewhere? But where
else (other than here) is there such a concentration of people in tech?

~~~
doubleunplussed
At the risk of talking about fight club, the weekly culture war thread on
/r/TheMotte is where I would post something like this, if I wanted discussion
by smart people without the risk of it getting deleted.

------
bbanyc
We've tried free speech, and it always turns into a cesspit of spam and abuse
and illegal activity. Censorship is inevitable. That's not the question. The
only questions are: who? whom?

The writer linked here rants and raves, and gets censored for ranting and
raving. I might have had a modicum of concern if he had something meaningful
to say.

------
vfclists
Whenever grassroots level organizations (genuine and pseudo), become
successful, corporate organisations get their agents to work their way in to
take it over eventually.

Others get involved with the intention of taking over and selling out to
corporations.

This is what is happening. It is nothing new.

~~~
vfclists
When I posted this comment just 52 minutes ago. This article was no 3 on
hackernews. It is disappeared so fast I can't believe it.

I have scrolled to page 10 and it still nowhere to be found. amazing

------
fzeroracer
Calling this a 'lynching' is remarkably offensive and tone deaf. People focus
on the latest remarks RMS made and pretend that was his only offense, while
ignoring the years of egregious behavior and anecdotes others have brought up
about him.

~~~
siliconpotato
Not only that, he has a habit of frequently equating minor acts performed as
part of free software politics to terrible crimes perpetuated by ceaucescu ,
Iran, etc

